# DTV Transition and wildlife ...



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6590966.html?rssid=193

According to this article, there are at least five stations that require clearance from their local Game Fish and Wildlife departments to go digital.

Does that mean they are trying to build brand new towers for their digital broadcast equipment? I tend to think that most TV stations that go digital usually use the same tower they always have used. Well, the stations in South Dakota are doing that.


----------

